# Barking while in the car



## jova1251 (Apr 4, 2010)

My GSD goes absolutely crazy when she sees another dog while riding in the car. Any idea how to stop this? I've pulled over and stopped the car till she settled down, but that doesn't seem to be working. Any suggestions?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

If you figure it out, let me know. The only time Raven barks is when people walk by the house or when we drive by people or dogs (if we're stopped, she's ok and they can walk up to the car no problem). She responds to verbal correction half the time if I catch her before she barks and then she'll do the low growl. I can't physically correct her because I'm driving 

ETA: Oh, yeah and at dogs on tv which she just reminded me of


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

This was a major problem for us and we were introduced to an E collar during training. A low level nick at each episode cured it in 1 week.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had that problem with Grim and people walking by the truck .........it was so bad we think the people who had him before me did crate agitation to push him into defense.

A behaviorist worked wonders for me and, after three years of dealing with this barking at anyone within 10 feet of my truck, it has been resoved. 

I simply praise him whenever my truck is parked and he is quiet. If a person starts to walk by all the better and I praise him before it starts. IT was amazing. So I regularly catch him being good and quiet and tell him how wonderful he is. Hard as it is, if he barks I ignore him and catch him being good the next time.

I had done all kinds of clicker things, had people wait him out and give him treats when he shut up**, used a bark collar, etc. NOW he only barks if someone he does not know does something silly like sitting on my tailgate or reaching into the truck and I am not there.

**LOL he saw through that charade right away and would bark/shut up/get treat - bark/shut up/get treat ...turned them into food dispensirs.


----------



## jova1251 (Apr 4, 2010)

*barking in car*

Thanks for the responses! Heidi ONLY barks when she sees other dogs being walked. She does not bark at anyone walking by the car nor does she bark when people walk up to the car - as long as there is not another dog in the picture. I noticed that she stops this behavior when I park the car and get out of it. Could it be that she thinks she is protecting me from the other dogs? As a puppy she had daily visits to the local dog park and we have another GSD in the house. She didn't like the dog park - at all - so I stopped going after six months. She did not like interacting with the other dogs. She is also very "pushy" with our male GSD - constantly herds him. They were both brought into our home at the same time as 10 week oldl pups. Different breeders.


----------



## sanders1113 (Mar 7, 2014)

My dog does the same thing. I have an e-collar that I have been trying to work with but it doesn't seem to matter. She goes crazy regardless. Anyone have an suggestions?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The late Barker Sisters loved people. They also loved barking at anyone walking by the truck when I was not in it. They would manage to get the truck to rock. I remember one person pulling up next to me, looking at the situation, and moving his truck. Present two, with the elder being very used to going to training in the truck, do not exhibit this. In fact, the older dog rarely barked in the truck at training, did not sound off from her crate but did fine with bark and holds on the field. Can't tell you exactly what led to this outcome.


----------

